# Voltaje máximo que soporta un condensador cerámico 104



## mendiola_loyola (Oct 18, 2010)

Tengo una duda, alguien me podría decir cuanto voltios aguantan los condensadores cerámicos 104 (0.1uF).

Por que en ningún lado especifican ese dato.

Saludos.
Alfredo Mendiola Loyola


----------



## ByAxel (Oct 18, 2010)

mendiola_loyola dijo:


> Tengo una duda, alguien me podría decir cuanto voltios aguantan los condensadores cerámicos 104 (0.1uF).
> 
> Por que en ningún lado especifican ese dato.



Que tal:

*2E* = Es el voltaje máximo.
*104* = Es la capacidad.
*K* = Tolerancia

Voltajes máximos:
*1H* = 50V
*2A* = 100V
*2T* = 150V
*2D* = 200V
*2E* = 250V
*2G* = 400V
*2J* = 630V

Tolerancia:
*F* = 1%
*G* = 2%
*H* = 3%
*J* = 5%
*K* = 10%
*M* = 20%

Sobre si lo ponen o no el código, no lo se  pero esos que parecen lentejas son de 50V.
saludos


----------



## mendiola_loyola (Oct 18, 2010)

Por lo que veo si el condensador no especifica el voltaje máximo, puedo asumir que en el peor de los casos el voltaje máximo sea de 50V, no?

entonces podrías usar hasta 50V con condensadores que no especifican el votlaje máximo no?

Saludos.
Alfredo Mendiola Loyola


----------



## dfan24 (Ene 8, 2011)

y yo tengo otra duda mas fea me dieron unos asi 104 solo con el numero pero las paticas son delgaditas y encontre otro tambien 104 solo ese numero igual que el otro pero mas gruesito y las patas mas gruesitas como se de que voltaje son si los dos solo dicen 104 unicamente


----------



## Electronec (Ene 9, 2011)

dfan24 dijo:


> y yo tengo otra duda mas fea me dieron unos asi 104 solo con el numero pero las paticas son delgaditas y encontre otro tambien 104 solo ese numero igual que el otro pero mas gruesito y las patas mas gruesitas como se de que voltaje son si los dos solo dicen 104 unicamente



Si con que te lo dieron así, te refieres a que lo compraste en una tienda, estas en tu derecho de exigir a tu proveedor de facilitarte los datos tecnicos de lo que compras.

Saludos.


----------

